# Jasper County Bruiser Hits the dirt



## hunterz (Sep 30, 2014)

My son scored a hog of a lifetime this past Saturday.  We had seen this big joker two years in a row on some hunting property outside of Monticello GA.   Always by himself, always passing through...never around more than a day or two on the cameras.  Usually only at night.  I saw him flash out of a food plot one time last year right at dark (when I wasn't hunting.)  
This year he messed up.  He was three miles from our hunting lease but he showed up at a pecan orchard that a friend of ours owns.  His hired man told us about seeing a pig bigger than the one we had photos of (see first pic).  As it turns out, my son went over last Saturday evening and guess who shows up right before dark.  My son had no idea a pig this big would show, or he might have brought more than his 5.56.  It worked though with one shot in the head and one in the side.   
The boar was the same one we saw and you can tell by the white patches on his feet...We saw him on the camera 25 days earlier so I guess it is quite possible that he traveled 3 miles in that time, maybe more than once...
Anyway, hes big but he aint getting any bigger.   He weighed 280 lbs at DD's Taxidermy same night.  
DD will set him up for a European Mount.   The rest will be feeding a few families for a few days...


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Sep 30, 2014)

That's a hoss! Big ole cutters too!


----------



## Horns (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice slab of bacon.


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice hog and nice job..


----------



## blt152 (Sep 30, 2014)

Now that is a hog, congrats!!


----------



## misterpink (Oct 1, 2014)

But, but, but 5.56 isn't big enough to kill a hog that big!

Nice one!


----------



## hunterz (Oct 2, 2014)

Anybody else think this hog might have weighed more than 280?  I wonder how accurate the scales were?  A lot of folks are saying it should have been way over 300.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats. 280 looks about right to me,90% of folks overestimate a hogs size.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 4, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Congrats. 280 looks about right to me,90% of folks overestimate a hogs size.



I don't think he's even that much IMO.


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 7, 2014)

Congrats to the young man.   That's a fine boar hog.


----------



## speedyboat (Oct 22, 2014)

That's a great evening. Good Job!!!


----------

